# Klon Klones - let's make a list



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm becoming aware of the fact that a Klon clone will really work for me. There are a few I've seen online, but I can't remember all the names. Anyone familiar with builders? Here are a few I know of:

JHS
Aluminum Falcon


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's one I know coz I have one. LOL It's the one in the middle.

Mojo Pedals Klon Klone


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Mike Skinner from The Gear Page used to make cool Klones.
There's also the Tone Monk Phoenix Overdrive.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> Klon KTR
> 
> ......


Indeed, looks like they will be available soon!

http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/brands/klon


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Buy a real one.

I had the pleasure of getting an unsolicited call from Bill one evening a few years ago. He was exploring some possible changes to the Koln, and wanted someone he felt he could work with and most especially, could trust. Bill has the ears and the objectives, but is not an engineer. Neither am I, but for whatever reason, Bill thought I could pull it off. He sent me two ungooped naked boards, one of them with every single component socketed (so I could make substitutions), and a schematic that included a lot of last minute changes in the value of 1% resistors (and everything I learned from that HAS remained a secret I've kept). The idea was that I figure out where to make some changes to the circuit to achieve the objectives he had in mind. Sadly, I wasn't up to the task, and the design constraints Bill imposed (he couldn't change the board or layout) made it nigh impossible. Still, we had some 4-5 months of some very long and enlightening conversations before parting ways. I tried to change his mind about some aspects of the design, but he clung to his vision.

Because Bill gets involved with each and every customer, sometimes urging them NOT to buy the pedal if he thinks it is ill-suited to their rig and context, his production output suffered and the wait meant that people could command outrageous re-sale prices on e-bay from impatient buyers, not a penny of which Bill would ever see. I'm glad he has opted to partner with someone this time around, and decided not to hem himself in to things like unique sandcast chassis. They _were_ beautiful and unique, to be sure, but they cost him a fortune, and hamstrung him when he received orders but had run out of boxes. Going "the way of the Hammond" will mean he is never short of boxes.

Having had two boards for inspection, I can safely say that production quality is superb, and Bill will settle for nothing less. The pots will be topnotch, not the little 16mm Alpha pots most boutique makers use. The switches will be high-end Carling, the jacks top notch, and probably a lot of the resistors will be 1% metal oxide. Bill does not produce any other pedals. He had a singular idea for the Klon, and sticks to it. The new release is pricier than many of the copies, but then it is also much cheaper than the original, has a smaller footprint, and is intended for pro toruing musicians who need something dependable.

I will simply remind folks that it is NOT intended to be a pedal with its own sound, like most other pedals that are grouped under the heading "overdrive". It is for producing overdrive _in the amp_, not overdrive in the pedal which is then _fed_ to an amp. If you think it is the latter, you will be sorely disappointed. Indeed, Bill ended up getting slagged by a lot of folks who had paid scalper prices on e-bay, and did not have the benefit of the requisite 30-minute chat with him. They had heard great things, figured it was God's gift to dirt pedals, and figured it would provide the dirt all on its own which the amp would simply make louder. And, given that it doesn't work that way, and they had paid even more for it than Bill would charge, they were understandably upset about the purchase and had no qualms about letting people know in the loudest possible terms.

So, I'll simply say, buy it from Bill or someone Bill sells through.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

nkjanssen said:


> Klon KTR





mhammer said:


> Buy a real one.


This. Wait. The KTR is nearly here and it's been designed to be easier for Bill to build. Making it more affordable.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Correct. There just happen to be other people building Klon clones that haven't been mentioned here yet. My post wasn't against Bill's partner, but rather his competitors. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a Klon clone and it sounds like a Klon but I could never bond with one. My buddy has a Klon centaur that we a/b'd it with and were able to match them but still can't say it works for me so it sits in my case. Maybe one day.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Just a heads up about the PCE Customs AF & AF2.
I'd wait to order anything from Dave as he's up to his arse in it right now.
He has customers, me included, that have paid months ago for a pedal that was supposed to ship in July.
He had a few troubles along the way and it seems to be smoothing out lately, 
but I don't know if anyones actually got an AF2 shipped to them yet.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

zurn said:


> Indeed, looks like they will be available soon!
> 
> http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/brands/klon


I can't wait. I'm jumping on this as soon as it's available!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The wait could be interminable for the KTR yet, from what I've read elsewhere. I hope I'm misinformed though.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Actually, I've been advised from a pretty decent source that the KTR should be available in the next 7-10 days. Can't say how many units though.


mrmatt1972 said:


> The wait could be interminable for the KTR yet, from what I've read elsewhere. I hope I'm misinformed though.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Arc Effects
Monsterpiece
SoulSonicFX

If I was in the market for one I would buy Bill's KTR even though it is large, unsymmetrical looking and a somewhat fugly and awkward looking pedal.


----------

